# error code 160? any fixes to this?



## ijtaghackallday (Jul 16, 2012)

After going on the HTC dev website to unlock my bootloader, it says it failed because of error code 160. Error reason MID not allowed.. anyone else get this?


----------



## m0perale (Dec 3, 2011)

Please don't take offense to this. I'm making an assumption that you did do this, but did you do the steps from this thread?


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

that's the error you get if you try to unlock without jcase's exploit.. it could have failed..


----------



## ijtaghackallday (Jul 16, 2012)

yea I used that process, step by step and it keeps saying that everytime I try to unlock the bootloader on the htcdev website. I have seen other people have had the same problem so hopefully theres a solution soon


----------



## android4temo (Dec 26, 2011)

This is so﻿ disappointing. I went through this entire process. Installing the SDK. The seemingly successful J Case Exploit process and now when I get to the unlock of the Bootloader steps, I get Error Code: 160 / Error Reason: MID Not Allowed
Talk about DISCOURAGING!!!!

I'm about ready to give up on unlocking my DNA.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

They might be able to help you in IRC - the channel is #Droid-DNA at irc.freenode.net


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

My guess is you are not properly copy and pasting the unlock code from your cmd Window into the HTC dev site.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

The mid not allowed thing means the exploit didn't work if I remember

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have seen that error come up when you copy and paste wrong too. Just double check your steps...

Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using Tapatalk....


----------



## jlinn75 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am getting the same exact error .. any ideas


----------



## daaz (Nov 26, 2011)

Getting this error, too. Nobody cares and noone is helping. Guess i'll just not ...do this..or something.


----------



## Nordy (May 20, 2012)

It means you took the OTA update and you're stuck until a new method is found. Any previous method is blocked. Read the threads over at XDA which are more active with regard to unlocking.


----------



## yourbrokenoven (Mar 9, 2012)

So, if you unlock the bootloader before taking the OTA, will taking the OTA afterwards re-lock the bootloader?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

yourbrokenoven said:


> So, if you unlock the bootloader before taking the OTA, will taking the OTA afterwards re-lock the bootloader?


Yes, but since you unlocked before taking the OTA, your HTCDev unlock token should still work for unlocking once again.


----------

